# MAC prices in Hong Kong and Malyasia



## jess98765 (Nov 20, 2005)

It would be great if people could tell me how much MAC costs in HK or Malyasia.  Just the main products such as eyeshadows and lipglasses etc  would be great


----------



## rainbow (Nov 21, 2005)

all prices are quote from CC.

*MAC @ HK (price quote are in HK$)*
Eyeshadow (pot) $110 (pan) $75
Eye Pencil/Eye Kohl $110
Powerpoints $110
Paint $135
Pigment $160
Lipstick $125
Lipglass/Lustreglass $120
Lac Lustre $130
Lip Pencil $100

*MAC @ Malaysia (price quote are in RM)*
Lipstick - RM60
Eyeshadow Pot- RM55, Pan - RM40
Lipglass - RM55
Pro Lash Mascara - RM45
Eye kohl - RM54
Powerpoint - RM55
Pigments - RM80
Powder Blush Pot - RM70, Pan - RM60
Splashproof Lash Mascara - RM55
Bronzing Powder - RM67
Cheekhue - RM78

hope that helps!


----------



## jess98765 (Nov 21, 2005)

omg girlie, you are fantastic! thank you so so much


----------



## eeyorebb (Nov 21, 2005)

its wayyy cheaper in Hk than in AUstralia for me..*cries*...ahh..i have to wait two months before i go back to hk..then..omg..cosmetic shopping big time!


----------



## laa_cat (Nov 21, 2005)

iirc, the price is Hong Kong is slightly higher now. I am from Hong Kong but now I am studying in US.


----------



## exodus (Nov 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rainbow* 
_all prices are quote from CC.

*MAC @ HK (price quote are in HK$)*
Eyeshadow (pot) $110 (pan) $75
Eye Pencil/Eye Kohl $110
Powerpoints $110
Paint $135
Pigment $160
Lipstick $125
Lipglass/Lustreglass $120
Lac Lustre $130
Lip Pencil $100
hope that helps!_

 
Is there a Pro store in Hong Kong (I assumed so because of the pan e/s and pigments)? Can I please ask where it is? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## mspixieears (Nov 23, 2005)

I wonder how HK $ compares to other major world currencies? 

Hey exodus, if it helps, I don't think they had MAC at the airport. They had heaps of other things but I never saw MAC.


----------



## laa_cat (Nov 23, 2005)

HKD is linked to USD so whenever USD rises it rises, USD drops it drops. 1USD=7.8HKD...
There's no MAC at HK airport dutyfree though, but there's Shu Uemura which is selling at around 10% off the normal price. However, they don't have a comprehensive collection there.


----------



## laa_cat (Nov 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *exodus* 
_Is there a Pro store in Hong Kong (I assumed so because of the pan e/s and pigments)? Can I please ask where it is? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks so much in advance!_

 
There is no pro store in Hong Kong but they sell pan e/s and a wide collection of pigments at Sogo Causeway Bay. I heard that they also sell pans, palettes and pigments at Mong Kok Langham Palace (or Mall, just something starts with Langham, it's a major mall in that area)

Hope that helps


----------



## exodus (Nov 23, 2005)

Fantastic! Thank you so much for the info, mspixieears and laa_cat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *writes down everything on comprehensive shopping list*


----------



## mspixieears (Nov 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laa_cat* 
_There's no MAC at HK airport dutyfree though, but there's Shu Uemura which is selling at around 10% off the normal price. However, they don't have a comprehensive collection there._

 
Thanks for the info! I dunno...the SU collection seemed pretty damn comprehensive to me...but we're starved so beggars can't be choosers...oh Shu why oh why did you leave our shores?!


----------



## aerials (Nov 25, 2005)

Anyone know if they sell MAC at SaSa? I get a discount there, but I live in Toronto.


----------



## ShirleyK (May 1, 2006)

*Updated Price 2006*

MAC @ Malaysia (price quote are in RM)

Lipstick - RM60
Eyeshadow Pot- RM57
Lipglass - RM60
Pigments - RM80
Powder Blush Pot - RM70
Cream Blush Pot - RM70
Prep+Prime Eyeshadow Base - Rm65
Fluidline - RM65


----------



## LuvBeMac (May 8, 2006)

Lipglass is RM58
Eyeshadow (pan) RM42
15 empty pan palette RM55
5 empty pan palette RM15


----------



## KaKLaLa (Aug 21, 2006)

eyeshadow genuine behpld wujud tak....


----------



## oddinary (Aug 26, 2006)

*aerials*, there is no MAC at Sasa. But there is always Chanel, Dior, Lancome, Clinique and various other brands. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If anyone is interested to know, the cozycot price list is updated. 
Some prices are higher now, like shadows are $115.


----------



## *luvmash* (Dec 19, 2006)

Does anyone know the brush prices in Hong Kong, particularly the 182? TIA


----------



## oddinary (Dec 25, 2006)

^ Hmm, not sure maybe $400 I think... I can check for you if you really need though


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm going to be going to Hong Kong (hopefully) In feb!! Could anyone tell me if they are selling the new MSFs over there at all? (or if you guys think there will be any left at all... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), and how much they are?

Thank you!!!!


----------



## discokie (Jan 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rainbow* 

 
_all prices are quote from CC.

*MAC @ HK (price quote are in HK$)*
Eyeshadow (pot) $110 (pan) $75
Eye Pencil/Eye Kohl $110
Powerpoints $110
Paint $135
Pigment $160
Lipstick $125
Lipglass/Lustreglass $120
Lac Lustre $130
Lip Pencil $100

*MAC @ Malaysia (price quote are in RM)*
Lipstick - RM60
Eyeshadow Pot- RM55, Pan - RM40
Lipglass - RM55
Pro Lash Mascara - RM45
Eye kohl - RM54
Powerpoint - RM55
Pigments - RM80
Powder Blush Pot - RM70, Pan - RM60
Splashproof Lash Mascara - RM55
Bronzing Powder - RM67
Cheekhue - RM78

hope that helps!_

 
where can i get MAC eyeshadow pro pans in Malaysia??

and just a helpful note: MAC prices have gone up. RM57 for eyeshadow pots, RM92 for Mineralized Skin Finish, RM60 for Fix+, RM39 for Brush Cleanser and RM65 for lipsticks and blushes


----------



## discokie (Jan 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LuvBeMac* 

 
_Lipglass is RM58
Eyeshadow (pan) RM42
15 empty pan palette RM55
5 empty pan palette RM15_

 
where can i get empty pan palette? is there a pro store in KL?


----------



## stickles (Jan 31, 2007)

I believe the MAC at KLCC carries the palettes.


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Feb 6, 2007)

Anyone know how much pre-made quads are in HK? TIA


----------



## oddinary (Feb 6, 2007)

^ $290 Hkd


----------



## sora (Jun 10, 2007)

Does anyone know if the price is still
115 for e/s?

and the updated prices for lipsticks and lipglasses
TIA


----------



## saralicious (Jun 10, 2007)

is the b2m available in malaysia?


----------



## miss_pink (Jul 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sora* 

 
_Does anyone know if the price is still
115 for e/s?

and the updated prices for lipsticks and lipglasses
TIA_

 
hi! just *bumping* this thread - i'll be touching down in HK on AUgust 6 (international release date for FlashTronic collection i'm led to believe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) and i *must* *MUST* *SOOOO MUST* find closest MAC stockist in Kowloon area to get my hands on the gorgeous MSF's. Diections and rough costs pretty please?? i wana get some HK$ changed in Aus. so i have money for MAC wen i get there...and maybe some food too may be a good idea! yes, i know i sound crazy considering this is my first trip to HK ever, and i;m more concerned with getting the latest MAC stuff rather than rushing off to the local tourist spots 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 TIA! *mwah*


----------



## oddinary (Jul 23, 2007)

^ I don't think the release date will be August 6. I'm going to check on that though. Now we have C-shock and Balloonacy out. Haven't spotted any sign of Novel Twist, so it looks like Aug 6 will be too soon for a new collection.

There's actually a MAC in the airport on departure level 7 I think? It's part of Nuance Watson, the chain of cosmetic retailers..

Is your hotel by Kowloon? I'm not familiar with the counters there, but you can always look it up under the store locator on the site. Meanwhile, do visit the DFS galleria in TST! They have a good selection there.

About price changes... the list is most likely correct. They don't happen often because HK has no GST, unless the whole company decides to push up the prices.

**Novel Twist**
e/s palettes and lip palettes avaliable. PRO brush set and the regular brush set.
Pearlizer + 181SE sets are labelled "sold out" on the rack. Not sure if they even made it here, though. I didn't see this avaliable in Pacific Place, Admiralty...
(Causeway Bay counter)


----------



## saralicious (Dec 23, 2007)

Can someone please update the prices in Malaysia?


----------



## jbie (Jan 6, 2008)

just got back from penang, and can tell you that eyeshadow pots are 57 MYR, and brush 242 is about 110 MYR (i forget exactly)


----------



## breechan (Jan 17, 2008)

May I have an update on basic prices in Hong Kong?

Eye shadow, blush, lipstick etc....

TIA


----------



## oddinary (Jan 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *breechan* 

 
_May I have an update on basic prices in Hong Kong?

Eye shadow, blush, lipstick etc....

TIA
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Eyeshadow - $115
Blush - $155
Lipstick - $125


----------



## charzz (Jan 26, 2008)

Weird... the shadow I got today was $120!


----------



## oddinary (Jan 28, 2008)

Damn the prices upped again? :|


----------



## foxy81 (Feb 19, 2008)

Prices in Malaysia:

Studio Fix Compact foundation RM103.00
Select cover concealer RM60.00
Select SPF 15 liquid foundation RM103.00
Brush Cleanser  RM39.00
Lipglass RM60.00
Moisturecover concealer RM65.00
Slimshine lipstick RM65.00
#224 brush RM115.00
MSF light flush RM103.00


----------



## breechan (Mar 6, 2008)

Could anyone update the HK prices? I wish they had a HK MAC site! I'm headed there in April to see a friend and shop!


----------



## TheOnlyCrystal (Mar 7, 2008)

Does anyone know how much the foundations are in HK?


----------



## nitasha (May 30, 2008)

*prices in hongkong*

Hi
I am from India and would like to have a comparative pricing of MAC products between india and Hongkong.Which of the two is cheaper.Can i get Hongkong prices of sheertone shimmer blush,prolongwear lustre,lipstick,loose powder,tinted lip conditioner,powerpoint eye pencil,studio fix.Please.


----------



## boudoirblonde (May 31, 2008)

*bump*
any chance someone can update the prices for HK?
Also, the prices of foundation?

Thanks


----------



## kittykit (Sep 18, 2008)

Does anyone have a price list for eye brushes in Malaysia?

I'm going there next year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks!


----------



## addict (Oct 12, 2008)

bump!
does anyone know how much the price for paintpots and plushlash in HK?
thanks!


----------



## katexlouise (Nov 9, 2008)

bump

i don't suppose anyone has recent prices for basic items (eyeshadow, lipstick, blush, pigments) in Hong Kong? I'm going there in January and hoping to do some shopping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thanks!!


----------



## georgi (Feb 20, 2009)

Does anyone know if HK prices are considered 'cheap' or expensive compared to US prices? Even better if you know how they compare to Australian prices?


----------



## juaini (May 30, 2009)

generally i have found that Malaysian prices for MAC are 20% higher than the USD value pretty evenly across the board. the exception were the brushes--the markup is a bit less than 20%. hope this helps!


----------



## LittleVy (Feb 28, 2010)

*MAC Prices in Hong Kong*

Hello All!!
Just wondering if anyone has an up to date price list for MAC items in Hong Kong?  And are the eyseshadow pans available at all stores or only specific ones?  Thank you all in advance..


----------



## Susanne (Feb 28, 2010)

*Re: MAC Prices in Hong Kong*

Maybe this thread will help you!

I will merge these two threads together.

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f243/m...alyasia-33860/


----------



## Susanne (Feb 28, 2010)

*Re: prices in hongkong*

I will merge this tread into the already excisting one.


----------



## kittykit (Mar 2, 2010)

I just came back from my trips to Malaysia & Hong Kong. Here's the price list of the things I've bought from the MAC stores there:

*Malaysia*
Fluidline - RM65
Brush #210 - RM75

*Hong Kong*
E/S Pro Pan Refills - HK$95
E/S Pot - HK$135 (or $125, am not quite sure)
Blush - HK$165


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (Apr 11, 2010)

I still have a receipt from an eyeshadow pot I bought in HK almost 2 years ago and it was $125...if that helps...


----------



## iqaganda (Oct 17, 2010)

They had a price increase for fall this year. I usually buy lipsticks and powder blushes only since I'm a lipstick and a blush addict, so I can only update you with those prices. 

  	I just bought last week a powder blush and a lipstick over the counter and here are their prices:

  	MAC Lipstick : HKD $ 130
  	MAC Powder Blush: HKD $170

  	Hope that helps!


----------



## Ellow Kittypie (Nov 3, 2012)

Will yu please tell me the hk$ price for mac brushes set????/


----------



## Ellow Kittypie (Nov 3, 2012)

Will yu please tell me the hk$ price for mac brushes set????/


----------



## Ellow Kittypie (Nov 3, 2012)

Will yu please tell me the hk$ price for mac brushes set????/


----------



## Ellow Kittypie (Nov 3, 2012)

Will yu please tell me the hk$ price for mac brushes set????/


----------



## LH97 (Oct 4, 2013)

Helllo can anyone update me on the prices of eyeshadow refill pan, lipsticks, blushes and paintpots in hongkong?
  thx


----------

